# Z-poxy



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have several large tubes parts A & B of Z-POXY that I use on large scale rc airplanes. This is finishing resin that is used with fiberglass cloth to finish a plane and I have molded a few parts using it. 
My question is why wouldn't this work on rods..


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

It could possibly work. What are you wanting to use it for? Many things can be used in rod building but they are the best to use. Some people will use a 5 min epoxy for guide wraps it will work but not the best for the job.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am sure it will work. Some things to consider.... Is it too hard not allowing enough flex when on a rod? How long before it yellows? Obviously yellowing won't cause it not to work properly, just may change how it looks over time.


----------

